# TV and fridge back to UK



## lululimey (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone know ,or has anyone taken these appliances back to UK from Canada - can it be done with 'step up' adaptor and will they function???
- just bought them recently and would like to know for possible future plans. Toshiba flat screen and KitCHEN aid fridge/Freezer combo

thx..LL


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lululimey said:


> Does anyone know ,or has anyone taken these appliances back to UK from Canada - can it be done with 'step up' adaptor and will they function???
> - just bought them recently and would like to know for possible future plans. Toshiba flat screen and KitCHEN aid fridge/Freezer combo
> 
> thx..LL


I wouldn't bother with either. The fridge/freezer won't work without a step-down transformer, and as they draw a hefty current, you'll need a fair-sized one.

The TV will most probably need a step-down transformer and will function only as a monitor. Don't expect the tuner part to work at all. And your input choices as a monitor will be lacking the ubiquitous scart socket. 

You'll also have big problems with procuring service and spare parts for both of them.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with FatBrit. It would also be, in my opinion, a high risk venture from a fire hazard situation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I actually know of someone who brought all their major appliances over to Germany from the US. They wound up having the electrical system of their house done over specially to handle the load, since running large machines on transformers (do NOT attempt to run them on current "converters" - you WILL be sorry!) will greatly shorten the life of the appliances. Transformers are heavy and run HOT.

Not sure what bringing the TV with you will get you. Broadcast TV is a different standard, though I'm not sure about this new "digital" (HDTV) stuff. If you're bringing North American DVDs or other media back with you, the important part is the media reader (i.e. DVD player).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> (do NOT attempt to run them on current "converters" - you WILL be sorry!) will greatly shorten the life of the appliances.
> 
> Not sure what bringing the TV with you will get you. Broadcast TV is a different standard, though I'm not sure about this new "digital" (HDTV) stuff.


The extra wear usually occurs on appliances with electrical motors, in our friend's case the fridge. The reason is that although a step-down transformer will reduce the voltage to the correct level, it will do nothing to alter the frequency of the AC. North America uses 60 Hz whereas Europe uses 50 Hz. Electric motors are designed to be most efficient at only one AC frequency -- hence the increased wear.

Most of the newer TVs don't care what signal you throw at them: PAL, NTSC etc.


----------



## oconnor (May 26, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> I actually know of someone who brought all their major appliances over to Germany from the US. They wound up having the electrical system of their house done over specially to handle the load, since running large machines on transformers (do NOT attempt to run them on current "converters" - you WILL be sorry!) will greatly shorten the life of the appliances. Transformers are heavy and run HOT.
> Bev


How will electrical equipment suffer as a result of it running on the step up/down transformers? Surely if anything is going to suffer it would be the step up/down transformer?

I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm trying to work out how it could be. Is there any evidence of this?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

oconnor said:


> How will electrical equipment suffer as a result of it running on the step up/down transformers? Surely if anything is going to suffer it would be the step up/down transformer?
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm trying to work out how it could be. Is there any evidence of this?


There's a nice but not too technical explanation here:
http://www.kropla.com/frequency.htm


----------



## sundowners (Mar 9, 2009)

I keep reading about step down transformers, surely we all mean step up as the voltage in UK is 220/240 rather than 110 in USA/Canada. 
I am not sure what a current converter is in the domestic context, the requirement is to convert the voltage, the current required will be provided by the converter provided it has the capacity. As a general rule, all other things being equal, a device from North America running from a voltage converter in UK will draw less current than its rating (shown on a label somewhere on the device) The reverse applies if you take your device from UK to North America.


----------



## sundowners (Mar 9, 2009)

Correction to my earlier posting. Step down would be corect for converting UK mains to 110.


----------

